# Steve Jobs calls Microsoft Entertainment Division President Robbie Bach a drunk



## DigitalDude (Jan 18, 2008)

*CE-Oh no he didn't! Part LIV: Jobs calls Robbie Bach a drunk*



> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/01/jobs_robbie.jpg​Proving once again that the truth is stranger (and more entertaining) than fiction, Steve Jobs himself delivers one of the finest _Oh no he didn't_ moments ever. Apparently riding high on the thrill of introducing the MacBook Air, a hit of oxygen from his personal stash, and the espresso colonic he'd received earlier in the day, old Jobsy went "off" on Microsoft's Robbie Bach when questioned about the executive's statement that the Zune was a "worthy alternative" to the iPod. "Was he inebriated?" Jobs asked CNBC reporter Jim Goldman, and then went on to inquire, "Do you even know anyone who owns a Zune?" Uh, let's be honest -- that is _way_ harsh. Robbie, we feel your burn... and eagerly await a response.


 

Source: Engadget


LOL *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78455

_


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats the way to go ahead El Jobso!!
Get that "Gr8est and the Best" cap on and demolish the world! You are building up an unenviable image for yourself.


----------

